# Removing built in oven to access wiring?



## Michman63 (Sep 3, 2009)

I bought a foreclosed home, and as I was looking over the electrical wiring in the basement today, I noticed that the previous owners cut the new wiring for the built in electric oven. I need to pull out the oven to replace the wiring. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Might help to post a brand, age and model here:thumbsup: if you can.


----------

